# Termine MTB 2008



## Limit83 (20. November 2007)

Hallo Leute! 

Bin gerade dabei die MTB-*Renn*termine 2008 für das SRB-Handbuch zusammenzusuchen! Damit dieses Handbuch auch mal für die MTB-ler einen Nutzen hat, sollen alle in Frage kommenden Veranstaltungen eingetragen werden.

Erstens könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen die saarländischen Renntermine zusammenzutragen und zweitens eure Anliegen äußern, welche sonstigen Termine ihr noch gerne drin stehen hättet! 

Gruß Limit


----------



## Limit83 (20. November 2007)

So, nachdem mir keiner von euch in der "schnelle der Zeit" geantwortet hat, hab ich hier mal eine Kleinigkeit zusammengestellt. Falls einem eine ausgeschriebene Rennveranstaltung fehlt, bitte melden. Vor allem suche ich noch die Termine der Nachwuchssichtung und der deutschen Nachwuchsmeisterschaft.

Termine MTB 2008

Regionale Termine 
31.05. 	Start Craft Bike Trans-Germany		St. Wendel
01.06. 	Saarschleifen Bike Marathon		Orscholz
08.06. 	Rennen am Spiemont(XCO)		Niederlinxweiler
13.07. 	Erbeskopfmarathon				Thalfang
26.07.		Grüne Hölle Freisen (XCO)		Freisen
31.08. 	9. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon 		St. Ingbert

Überregionale Marathons XCM
23.02. 	Auftakt German Bike Masters (GBM1)	Zypern
01.05.		Bike-Festival Garda Trentino		Garda Trentino
25.05.		Radsportfestival (GBM2)			Garmisch-Partenkirchen
13.06. 	Bike-Festival Willingen			Willingen
22.06.		Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon		Kirchzarten
29.06.		Spessart Bike Marathon (GBM3)		Frammersbach
13.07. 	r+h Bike Marathon (GBM4)		Bad Wildbad
17.08. 	Sigma Sport Bike Marathon (GBM5)	Neustadt a.d.W.
05.10. 	Alb-Gold Trophy (GBM6)			Münsingen

Etappenrennen
31.05.-07.06.	Craft Bike Trans Germany			St. Wendel
12.-19.07.	Jeantex Bike Transalp			Mittenwald
10.-16.08. 	Vaude Trans Schwarzwald		Pforzheim

Nachwuchssichtungen XCO


Internationale Bundesliga XCO 
13.04. 	Frühjahrsklassiker				Münsingen
25.05.		Bike the Rock				Heubach
13.08. 	Sharkattack				Saalhausen
21.09.		Bundesligafinale				Bad Salzdetfurth

Überregionale Downhill- & Fourcrossrennen
23.-25.05. 	IXS Cup 1					Winterberg
30.05.-01.06.IXS Cup 2					Ilmenau
13.-15.06.	Need for Speed World Challenge		Willingen
01.-03.08. 	IXS Cup 3					Rittershausen
15.-17.08.	16. Downhillrennen am Inselberg		Tabarz
22.-24.08.	European Downhillcup			Garmisch-Partenkirchen
29.-31.08.	IXS Cup 4					Steinach
19.-21.09.	3. Rosstrappendownhill			Thale
26.-28.09.	IXS Cup 5					Bad Wildbad

Nissan UCI World Cup
15./16.03.	UCI World Cup XCM 1			Manavgat/Antalya (TUR)
19./20.04. 	UCI World Cup XCO 1			Houffalize (BEL)
26./27.04. 	UCI World Cup XCO 2   			Offenburg (GER)
03./04.05. 	UCI World Cup XCO 3			Madrid (ESP)
10./11.05. 	UCI World Cup DHI/4X 1			Maribor (SLO)
31.05./01.06.UCI World Cup XCO 4 & DHI/4X 2         Vallnord (AND)
07./08.06. 	UCI World Cup XCO 5 & DHI/4X 3 	Fort William (GBR)
26./27.07.	UCI World Cup XCO 6 & DHI/4X 4 	Mont-Saint-Anne (CAN)
02./03.08. 	UCI World Cup XCO 7 & DHI/4X 5	Bromont (CAN)
30./31.08.     UCI World Cup XCO 8 & DHI/4X 6      	Canberra (AUS)                                     
13./14.09. 	UCI World Cup XCO 9 & DHI/4X 7	Schladming (AUT)
04./05.10. 	UCI World Cup XCM 2			Ornans (FRA)

Deutsche Meisterschaften
17.05. 	Fourcross (4X)				Wilthen	
30.05.-01-06.Downhill (DHI)				Ilmenau
29.07. 	Cross Country (XCO)			St. Märgen
28.09. 	Marathon (XCM)				Singen

Europameisterschaften
16.-18.05. 	Cross Country (XCO)			St. Wendel
15.06. 	Marathon (XCM)				Albstadt

Weltmeisterschaften
06.07. 	Marathon XCM				Niederdorf (ITA)
17.-22.06.  	XCO / DHI / 4X				Val-di-Sole (ITA)

Olympische Spiele
08.08 		Mountainbike XCO				Peking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (20. November 2007)

Auch wenn er auf meiner persönlichen hate-list steht:  
20. September 2008 Int. St. Wendeler MTB-Marathon - Finale Euro Bike Extremes

Ansonsten ist es eine klasse Übersicht.


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. November 2007)

Wieviel Zeit die Studenten doch immer haben .... 
Du musst uns auch etwas (mehr) Reaktionszeit geben, um dir zu antworten!


----------



## squirrel (22. November 2007)

09. August: Kirmesrennen des RV Tempo Hirzweiler

Zum *MTB-Cup Saar-Pfalz 2008 *gehören:
_Rennläufe_:
01. Juni:      Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon
08. Juni:      CC-Rennen am Spiemont
13. Juli:       Erbeskopfmarathon
20. Juli:       MTB Einzelzeitfahren TV Rodenbach (bei Kaiserslautern), NEU
26. Juli:       CC-Rennen Grüne Hölle Freisen
09. August:  MTB Einzelzeitfahren "Kirmesrennen" Hirzweiler

_CTFs_:
22. Mai:       CTF RSF Niederlinxweiler
15. Juni:      CTF RV Tempo Hirzweiler
27. Juli :      CTF Grüne Hölle Freisen

BITTE BEACHTEN:
Der Termin der CTF in Hirzweiler hat sich geändert. Der 15. Juni ist der neue Termin (Stand 22.11.07, Änderungen vorbehalten).

Alle saarländischen CTFs, soweit bekannt, habe ich hier gelistet.


----------



## Markus (MW) (22. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

eine Übersicht der CTF- und RTF-Termine für 2008 findet Ihre auf unserer Seite. Damit nicht alle endlos schreiben müssen, haben wir das ganze in unsere Datenbank mit eingebaut. Sobald wir neue Termine bekommen, werden diese veröffentlich.

Wer möchte kann gerne Termine hinzufügen. Wir freuen uns über jeden Eintrag. 

Des weiteren könnt Ihr vor den Veranstaltungen Artikel über diese veröffentlichen.  Am besten mit zwei bis drei Bildern.

Und jetzt, haut in die Tasten was das Zeug her gibt.

zu den Terminen http://www.radschweine.de/modules.php?name=Kalender


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. November 2007)

Weiss jemand wann die CTF in Spicheren iss??

Gruss Tilo


----------



## puremalt (23. November 2007)

Gute Infos gibt's generell hier, allerdings noch nicht für 2008:
http://www.rtf-tour.de/

(Soll auch 'ne Anregung für die Veranstalter sein, sich dort einzutragen)


----------



## squirrel (23. November 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> (Soll auch 'ne Anregung für die Veranstalter sein, sich dort einzutragen)



Zumindest in dieser Hinsicht besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf: Wenn man auf "Termine" klickt, wird ein Link zum Giro, D-Tour usw. 2006 angezeit und die Datenbank hat zumindest laut Überschrift noch den Stand von 2004...


----------



## Limit83 (5. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Aus gegebenem Anlass hol ich den Fred mal wieder nach vorn. Auf der neuen SRB Homepage (siehe Signatur) gibt es das SRB Handbuch zum runterladen - wo endlich auch mal was praktisches für uns MTBler drinsteht, nämlich alle relevanten Termine im Überblick. Auch für die Downhillfraktion hab ich mein Bestes gegeben. 
http://www.srb-saar.de/images/stories/srbkalender2008.pdf
Gruß Limit


----------



## kaspar (24. März 2008)

Hallo,

am 13.04.2008 startet in Bekond (nur 30 km von der saarländischen Grenze) die Neuauflage des Eifel-Mosel-Cup.

Es wird wieder heiß hergehen, wenn am 13. April in Bekond die Mounatinbiker erstmals im Wettkampf die Verbindung aus Dorfrace und den bekannten singletrails im Wald kennenlernen.

Lasst Euch überraschen! Die Runden sind aufgrund des neuen Reglements zwar etwas länger, bieten dafür aber neue Highlights.

Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit am 12. April bei uns am bekannten Industrieparklauf teilzunehmen. In diesem Jahr gibt es erstmals eine zusätzliche Kombiwertung für Mountainbiker, die am Vortag am 10.000 Meterlauf teilgenommen haben.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch.
Anmeldung für die MTB-Ler unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. März 2008)

am 18.05 ist in Spicheren wieder die CTF.


----------



## da rookie (30. März 2008)

servus,
bin noch keine ctf mitgefahren...kann mir jemand sagen, wann das immer beginnt...???
is zwar super, daß ich alle termine habe, aber leider keine uhrzeit dazu. 

danke


----------



## squirrel (30. März 2008)

*In der Regel *ist bei den CTFs im Saarland immer Start von 8 bis 10Uhr. Einfach vor Ort anmelden und losfahren.
(Evtl sicherheitshalber die Homepages der ausrichtenden Vereine checken.)


----------

